
Microsoft Kills Watchdog Website Due to Leaked Documents - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/_improper_use_of_copyright.php
======
tpearson
Emails from Network Solutions were included in the backup of the site.
Apparently it's their policy to suspend sites for 10 days after receiving a
counter-DMCA notice and reinstate the site after 14 days if they haven't been
served with a lawsuit.

Edit: the mirror is at <http://cryptomeorg.siteprotect.net/>

and the email to MSFT from Network Solutions says: "Attached please find a
Counter-Claim Notification received from John Young of www.cryptome.org on
this date. We note that pursuant to the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (the
“DMCA”) we will reactivate the Web site following the allotted time frame (not
less than 10 and no more than 14 business days) unless we receive notice of
litigation."

------
DeusExMachina
The funny thing is that doing so, now even more websites are talking about the
matter, exposing MS bad behaviour regarding DMCA and publishing the document
for everybody to read.

They only got things go worse.

------
jolie
Includes comments from a lengthy interview with EFF folks.

Still waiting to hear back from MSFT...

------
nitrogen
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1148247>

------
kevingadd
To be fair, it's not clear that Microsoft explicitly knocked out the website.
Network Solutions took the site down (apparently earlier than they claimed
they were going to), so it's not a given that this was the result Microsoft
was after when it sent the notice.

Still bad form either way, though.

~~~
jolie
Yes. From what I gather MSFT wanted to get their PDF removed. But surely they
know that's not how DMCA allegations work, right?

Yahoo! Did the same thing not too long ago, and when Young refused to remove
the document, Yahoo! just let it drop. The site never went down, and Yahoo!'s
doc is still there.

Also! Here's Microsoft's spy guide:
<http://www.scribd.com/doc/27394899/Microsoft-Spy>

~~~
skorgu
Wikileaks is hosting it as well if you don't want to sign up to get the pdf:
<http://file.wikileaks.org/files/microsoft-spy.pdf>

